# Fuji/Panasonic Develop new sensor. Better DR and S/N Ratio



## iMagic (Jun 13, 2013)

Seems like this technology could be the next step. Looks easy enough to implement.

http://www.extremetech.com/electronics/158209-organic-photo-sensor-dumps-silicon-promises-to-shatter-cmos-imaging-limits


----------



## Menace (Jun 15, 2013)

"That means that a single frame captured using this new sensor design could contain essentially all the same information as a bracket of three images shot at -1, 0 and +1 f-stop exposures. Best of all, of course, that data would be captured in a single instant, making HDR-quality images of action scenes a reality..."

Above is a direct quote - interesting!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 16, 2013)

Sure has been a LONNNNG time since we've had any of these sorts of announcements from Canon. Starting to fear more and more than Canon has dropped the ball on sensor design and will be hard pressed to catch up now, may take a decade or more? Hope I am soon proven astonishingly, embarrassingly wrong.


----------



## dtaylor (Jul 16, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Sure has been a LONNNNG time since we've had any of these sorts of announcements from Canon. Starting to fear more and more than Canon has dropped the ball on sensor design and will be hard pressed to catch up now, may take a decade or more? Hope I am soon proven astonishingly, embarrassingly wrong.



I'm sure Canon thinks the 70D sensor counts. And for video / mirrorless AF, it might be pretty significant. For still SLR photography the sensor AF doesn't mean much, and IQ will likely be incremental.


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm more interested that it can work at an incident angle of up to 60 degrees.
Finally, I might be able to use my 21mm Skopar (or the 12mm or 15mm Heliar) on a digital sensor without it going all purple on the edges...


----------

